# IT professional



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi all

can any one guide me is their any scope or any special category for IT professional to apply fastly and get visa 

and min IELTS score required for PR


tx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chinmay shah said:


> hi all
> 
> can any one guide me is their any scope or any special category for IT professional to apply fastly and get visa
> No, no scope. You will need pre-arranged employment
> ...


good luck


----------

